# Where do you find a dog with no legs?



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Right where you left him.  

Jeff


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

What name to you call a man with no arms, or legs that is floating in the ocean?


Spoiler



Bob



What name to you call a man with no arms, or legs that is hanging on a wall?


Spoiler



Art



What name to you call a man with no arms, or legs that is sitting on the front porch?


Spoiler



Matt


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

And then there was the guy who had a dog with no legs...he called him "cigarette"

Because every couple hours, he took him out for a drag.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You'se guys are sick.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a pile of leaves?


Spoiler



Russell



What do you call the same guy in a hole?


Spoiler



Phil



What do you call a girl with one leg?


Spoiler



Ilene



What do you call the same girl in Japan?


Spoiler



Irene



See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs on a baseball field...




Second base.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs on a baseball field...
> 
> Second base.


Richard, that is really sick.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Irene? 

:thats:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

You guys must not know anybody with no arms or legs! :lol:

Seriously, as a student of humor (I love a good joke, but have no gift for telling them), I find it interesting what makes something funny versus what goes beyond the line (thus my prior post about the gun graphic).


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

What do you call a guy with no arms or legs waterskiing...


Spoiler



Skip


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll post a few if someone will tell me how to set the background to black so I can put in the spoiler tag


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Type SPOILER at the beginning of your hidden text, and /SPOILER once you are done, but put brackets [ ] around both tags.

Go to this page for further instructions: http://www.dbstalk.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a pile of leaves?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And six weeks later his name is ...


Spoiler



Pete


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay here goes. I'm going to go ahead and apologize in advance.

What's the difference in James Brady and Michael Jackson?


Spoiler



Michael's gonna walk


----------

